# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Ανενεργό για 3 μέρες το Naytilia.gr

## Admin

*

Αγαπητοί φίλοι του Νautila.gr, 

το πόρταλ μας θα παραμείνει ανενεργό από την Παρασκευή 20 Μαϊου και ώρα 12:00 μμ έως την Δευτέρα 23 Μαϊου και ώρα 12:00 μμ. 

Καλοκαιριάζει και πρέπει να προετοιμάσουμε το "σκάφος" μας για πολλές και δυνατές εξορμήσεις.
Εξού και οι λόγοι της "απόσυρσης" για λίγες μέρες.

Θα μπούμε στον ταρσανά να καλλωπιστούμε, κι από Δευτέρα σας περιμένουμε να μας θαυμάσετε και να ταξιδέψετε μαζί μας.

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση και σας περιμένουμε με το ανανεωμένο μας "σκαρί" και με πολλές εκπλήξεις.

Ο Καπετάνιος και το πλήρωμα του Νautilia.gr*

----------

